# Resources > Photography, Video and Technology >  ImageMuse

## T. Ashley McGrew

Are there members of the website who are also members of this group of museum photographers and digital image managers?

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/ImageMuse/info

If so what can you share about your experience as a member? 
Should we reach out to try and establish a liaison with the group to add input in this topic area?

----------


## JasonO

I am a member of ImageMuse, mostly because I do some collections photography in addition to collections management stuff.

It is a great resource for high-end imaging, color management, digital asset management and all the computer stuff that goes with it. It can be very technical and really isn't the best place to learn the basics. However, because the best of the best museum photographers are on ImageMuse it is a good place to learn what the newest and best practices are, which can then "trickle-down" so-to-speak, to museums that don't have the resources they do. This also allows me to make recommendations about where our scanning/imaging procedures should go in the future.

----------

